# If You Are Ever In Portland, Or.....................



## alloy (Jan 10, 2016)

You need to go see Ted's Tool Shed on Powell.









You can easily find the place by the high tech professionally designed sign out front on the fence.




And after you peruse all the tools and have worked up a hunger, you can cruise on over to Jim Dandy's on Sandy Blvd.







They have been there since 1937.    Their menu has about 50 flavors of milk shakes, but you can tell them want you want and they will make it.   I had a killer chilli burger today.

If your into nostalgia you will spend most of the time there looking at everything on their walls. Tells the story of Portland and mostly concentrates on hot rodding since the 30's.

In the summer they have car shows there.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 10, 2016)

Portland has the best drivers I've ever seen. (And that includes Vancouver, since they share the same rush hours.) The end-of-day traffic is moving at a crawl, but put on your turn signal and a hole opens up beside you. Everybody gets home.


----------



## coolidge (Jan 10, 2016)

Hawkeye said:


> Portland has the best drivers I've ever seen. (And that includes Vancouver, since they share the same rush hours.) The end-of-day traffic is moving at a crawl, but put on your turn signal and a hole opens up beside you. Everybody gets home.



Ahahaha you have a completely wrong impression of Portland/Vancouver drivers. I was born here, I have driven all over the country and we have by far the highest percentage of idiot drivers here.


----------



## dlane (Jan 10, 2016)

Bay Area is up there with the worst ,


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 10, 2016)

I haven't been to Portland in 10 years, but i thought it was beautiful there
I did have the misfortune of catching the 5:00 commute going north on the 5,  & sat on the bridge for the better part of an hour.



coolidge said:


> Ahahaha you have a completely wrong impression of Portland/Vancouver drivers. I was born here, I have driven all over the country and we have by far the highest percentage of idiot drivers here.



if you think Portland is mecca for bad drivers, you probably haven't been to Los Angeles or San Francisco at 5:00...


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 10, 2016)

Or Seattle.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 10, 2016)

Chili burgers, milkshakes and tools! Makes me wish I still had family there so we had a reason. 

As far as good drivers, I was in Virginia several years ago driving on the interstate and a sign said left lane closed ahead. Everybody moved over immediately. It was a couple miles til the lane actually closed but nobody was in the left lane. Traffic didn't slow down one bit. Around here nobody would move over if they were on fire and the only escape was to move one lane. They stay there until they can no longer drive in that lane and then move without notice or even looking often causing other cars to dynamite their brakes.


----------



## coolidge (Jan 10, 2016)

wawoodman said:


> Or Seattle.



Seattle is insane, the traffic jams are literally 40 miles long stop and go.


----------



## extropic (Jan 11, 2016)

dave2176 said:


> Chili burgers, milkshakes and tools! Makes me wish I still had family there so we had a reason.
> 
> As far as good drivers, I was in Virginia several years ago driving on the interstate and a sign said left lane closed ahead. Everybody moved over immediately. It was a couple miles til the lane actually closed but nobody was in the left lane. Traffic didn't slow down one bit. Around here nobody would move over if they were on fire and the only escape was to move one lane. They stay there until they can no longer drive in that lane and then move without notice or even looking often causing other cars to dynamite their brakes.



I have a different point of view about the "left lane closed" scenario you describe. Until you approach the cones, the left lane is still a legitimate traffic lane. "Move without notice"; Isn't the 'Left Lane Closed Ahead' signage visible to the drivers in the lanes further right? Aren't those drivers aware that vehicles will be merging from the left? "Causing other cars to dynamite their brakes"; Why didn't the drivers of those cars anticipate the merge and leave an appropriate gap? Not paying attention, too busy texting, or just rude?

It's a lane for traffic, until it's no longer a lane for traffic. I'm not proposing to risk running over cones, or worse, but I use the lane as long as its safe to do so. If others choose to merge right "a couple miles" early, so be it. Everybody, promote the flow.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 11, 2016)

extropic said:


> I have a different point of view about the "left lane closed" scenario you describe. Until you approach the cones, the left lane is still a legitimate traffic lane. "Move without notice"; Isn't the 'Left Lane Closed Ahead' signage visible to the drivers in the lanes further right? Aren't those drivers aware that vehicles will be merging from the left? "Causing other cars to dynamite their brakes"; Why didn't the drivers of those cars anticipate the merge and leave an appropriate gap? Not paying attention, too busy texting, or just rude?
> 
> It's a lane for traffic, until it's no longer a lane for traffic. I'm not proposing to risk running over cones, or worse, but I use the lane as long as its safe to do so. If others choose to merge right "a couple miles" early, so be it. Everybody, promote the flow.



I'm just a poor country boy from Utah and I'm sure I wouldn't have to remove more than 1 shoe and sock to count the number of states I've driven in but looking back on drivers ed with Coach Choate I recall that is it the responsibility of the person merging or changing lanes to adjust to the traffic flow rather than the other person's problem to anticipate the actions of an irresponsible driver. How many times have we all seen someone hit the end of the on ramp doing 35 mph with nobody in front of them to slow them down and immediately aim for the passing lane on the left side of the road? I see it almost everyday getting on the Interstate to head home from work. Personally my OCD has me too busy anticipating what silly move everybody around me can do to ever consider using my phone. Anyway, back to the original topic, I still would love a chili burger and home style milkshake while I sit outside the Tool Shed enjoying the local traffic before I go inside and drool all over everything. 
Dave


----------

